# Dyeing - my recent mad scientist at play.



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

I do my dyeing in the microwave. This is my mix of turquoise with spring violet and a rosey pink. The fiber is mohair, goat it is soooo soft. A whole pound. Today I washed up some of a Rambouillet fleece and that is 18 microns soo soft will need to card that before dyeing. The sheep must have loved rolling every where. Lol


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Pretty colors! Have fun.


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

What fun!


----------



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

I love seeing these photo essays about dyeing. Do post more!


----------



## watchglass (Jul 8, 2012)

Very pretty!
Fun isn't it?


----------



## LewzOurselves (Oct 19, 2017)

Sooooo Pretty! Combo reminds me of the washable crayola markers...the bold ones. Which were always my favorite as a kid for those exact colors you used!


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

So pretty - be sure to let us see it's journey to yarn!


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

It will be mixed with Rambouillet and be Oh so soft. I am washing up a fleece and then will be dyeing it this week. Maybe a spin by the weekend. When I mixed the dyes I made enough for my next dye project. But I might use more of the rose in the next one less turquoise.


----------



## spins2knit (Jul 29, 2013)

Nice colors. Should be beautiful.


----------



## Jiggs (Jan 21, 2016)

Those colors are beautiful, can't wait to see it spun.


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

:sm01:


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Looks kind of like a cabbage slaw. Mad scientist stew. Isn't dyeing fun?


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

LOVE the colors!!!!!

Hazel


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

Love the green!


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

Mohair is great to dye - it fairly drinks it in and the lustre is gorgeous. I dyed batches of locks for sale at one point. I still have some mohair fleece, which I'll dye (if I ever get the time :sm17: )Love your colours. Are you going to blend them?


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

spinninggill said:


> Mohair is great to dye - it fairly drinks it in and the lustre is gorgeous. I dyed batches of locks for sale at one point. I still have some mohair fleece, which I'll dye (if I ever get the time :sm17: )Love your colours. Are you going to blend them?


I have a Rambouilet fleece I was going to blend them with but I also had some Targhee roving I died the same color so I will blend it with that waiting for it all to dry. The Targhee is a 18 micron so this yarn will be OMG soooo super soft with lots of drape to.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Really pretty colors. just saw how you were going to blend them. Cannot wait to see your final results.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Beautiful


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Lovely colours. Experimenting is such fun


----------

